

LyfeLens – Drop Cam for your Car (and then some) - _AllenStone
https://www.lyfelens.com

======
jack-r-abbit
From the FAQ:

Q: Does LyfeLens have a subscription service?

A: While LyfeLens will provide superior functionality as a dash cam without a
subscription plan, the full LyfeLens experience requires a subscription. The
subscription activates the 4G LTE connection and the web portal, which are
necessary to support push notifications, WiFi hotspot, automatic cloud
storage, live video feeds, and speed and location monitoring.

So, without the subscription it is just a dash cam. But they don't have any
info on subscription price. I don't have a problem dropping $200 on a device
like this with the _full LyfeLens experience_. I don't have a problem paying a
subscription fee. But I'm not going anywhere near a device that basically
requires a monthly/yearly fee to make it more than just a dash cam... but
isn't upfront about the price.

~~~
_AllenStone
Good feedback. The subscription details aren't listed because carrier
negotiations are still taking place to get the lowest possible price. It will
likely be between $19-29/mo, depending on how much you plan to use the hotspot
feature.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Fair enough. Assuming it is technically possible, I would suggest having a
lower tier plan for people that don't want/need a hotspot in their car but
still want all the other cam related functions. I certainly don't need another
connected device in my car to stream music and movies. But I would want the
camera to be able to connect out and do all that other stuff.

It does look like a nice device. Wish I had one last week when someone keyed
my car. :(

